# Help Identifying Please



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi All,

Can anyone please help identifying this Bulova watch.

I have noticed it has no tuning fork on it but it says Accutron on the dial.

The guy is asking Â£140 for it.

Many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Apart from the obvious, I don't know what it is but you can get it off your wrist with a spanner! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

octas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help identifying this Bulova watch.
> 
> ...


It's a Bulova quartz watch.

When the Bulova tuning fork movements couldn't compete with the cheaper-to-produce quartz movements, Bulova sold quartz watches under the Accutron name for a while.


----------



## octas (Dec 17, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> octas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks very much for the info


----------



## wruk (Oct 24, 2010)

DId you end up buying the watch?


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

This little minter only cost me Â£60 in a little antique shop in Wallingford...


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> This little minter only cost me Â£60 in a little antique shop in Wallingford...


very nice!


----------

